# Any sites better than Hickory Farms for fruit/meat gifts?



## philemer (Nov 28, 2006)

We usually use Hickory Farms to send dried fruit or meat/cheese gifts to relatives out of town. Is there a better site? More 'bang for your buck"? We try to stay in the $30>$40 range on these particular gifts.

Phil


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 28, 2006)

Harry and David is more "upscale" but offer more fruit and candy than meat and cheese.  Sometimes there are good coupon codes for H&D too.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 28, 2006)

We've received gifts from Swiss Colony.  Don't know about the prices though.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 28, 2006)

We love fruit! I've ordered from The Fruit Company and the fruit is out of this world. There are discount certificates at Restaurant.com--$10 for a $25 certificate, and then with the usual Restaurant.com gift certificates, that's about $5 for a $25 certificate. HOWEVER, you can only use the $25 certificate on a $75 purchase, and the shipping at The Fruit Company is PAINFUL. Each item carries a minimum $10 shipping charge. As I say, though, the fruit is fantastic. 

Harry & David has nice stuff but pricey. The fruit's not as good as The Fruit Company but the comice pears are excellent. 

Hale Groves has good prices and their navel oranges are great. Good customer service. 

Omaha Steaks has a lot of specials, I've given their stuff as gifts but never tried it myself.

Must think, I think there's another site I like....


----------



## wackymother (Nov 28, 2006)

I remembered the other place--I used to work in an office where we got a big group order together from Sunnyland Farms every year. Their pecans are great (we usually ordered the medium halves). They have a very cute paper catalog, too, with little pictures of all the people who work there and what they've been up to this year--like a Christmas newsletter. www.sunnylandfarms.com

Also, at another job a client used to send us Kringles every year. Yuuuuummm!
https://store.ohdanishbakery.com/ohdb/str001?source=gglppc&kw=kringle


----------



## Emily (Nov 28, 2006)

Dakin Farms - we have clients that send these to us 
Wine Country Gift Baskets - haven't used, just receive their catalog
Candy Bouquet - have used these for both personal and corporate clients


----------



## wackymother (Nov 28, 2006)

You know, I'm thinking Costco might ship baskets too. They definitely have nice baskets in the stores, if you're willing to ship yourself.


----------



## KenK (Nov 28, 2006)

Gregory Groves has good fruit and many times items are shipped free.  The baby honeybells are very good, but what Fl citrus considers as a bit undersized.  Honeybells are really good, even the little ones.  

http://www.gregorysgroves.com/product.asp?SubCategoryID=42&ProductID=235

Davis and Pittman ship free from Florida and Texas. They also have good fruit.  To save shipping costs, you need to order early, because they transport from Texas or Fl. directly to USPS centers nearest the address.

http://www.pittmandavis.com/


----------



## Steve (Nov 28, 2006)

A company that I have used is the Wisconsin Cheeseman.  www.wisconsincheeseman.com 

They have a lot of meat and cheese, and also lots of nut collections, fruits, and candies.  Their prices are a little lower than Hickory Farms...although they aren't cheap.  

Harry and David has great quality stuff...but it's extremely expensive.  It's kind of the Four Seasons of the mail order food world.

Steve


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 29, 2006)

Try googling a store in Georgia called "We're Nutz" or something like that. We always stop at their store when driving down I-75 to Florida, but I know they have a catalog and ship.

In addition to the garlic pecans (my favorite!), honey roasted everything, and chocolate covered nuts, they also have some nifty dip mixes. This place is worth a stop for the samples and clean restrooms, but we always come out with a bag of snacks for the trip.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 29, 2006)

Steve said:
			
		

> Harry and David has great quality stuff...but it's extremely expensive.  It's kind of the Four Seasons of the mail order food world.



We always hit this store when we visit the outlet malls. They all seem to have them. If you are near one, it might be worth purchasing there and doing your own shipping. 

I haven't compared the outlet store prices to the online, but they do seem to have some pretty good sales sometimes.

Sheila


----------



## philemer (Nov 29, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> We've received gifts from Swiss Colony.  Don't know about the prices though.



Thanks Luanne & everyone else. We found a good deal on dried fruit at Swiss Colony and also got some free choc. candy! Extra shipping charges though because we 'split' the order between us and DW's cousin.

Phil


----------



## sammy (Nov 29, 2006)

I have not looked yet, but last year Costco and BJs had a dried fruit tray for $17.99 that was very large and excellent.  It would not cost much to have it shipped......


----------



## Luanne (Nov 29, 2006)

philemer said:
			
		

> Thanks Luanne & everyone else. We found a good deal on dried fruit at Swiss Colony and also got some free choc. candy! Extra shipping charges though because we 'split' the order between us and DW's cousin.
> 
> Phil



Every year Steve's aunt sends us chocolates from Swiss Colony.  We all look forward to them anxiously.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 29, 2006)

I see that Phil has already made his purchase but in case others are interested I got a catalog today from www.winecountrygiftbaskets.com.  Not much in meat and cheese but lots of nice looking baskets with wine and chocolates.  Sure did interest me.  Not buying from this yr but would love for someone to send me a gift from them.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 29, 2006)

Kay H said:
			
		

> I see that Phil has already made his purchase but in case others are interested I got a catalog today from www.winecountrygiftbaskets.com.  Not much in meat and cheese but lots of nice looking baskets with wine and chocolates.  Sure did interest me.  Not buying from this yr but would love for someone to send me a gift from them.




LOL, I just got the same catalog and thought the baskets looked very nice! I was thinking of this thread, too.


----------



## labguides (Nov 30, 2006)

We love Omaha Steaks!

Ordered cheese box gifts from University of Nebraska. We could choose which cheeses we want in each gift box to customize it for friends.


----------



## Amy (Nov 30, 2006)

Kay H said:
			
		

> I see that Phil has already made his purchase but in case others are interested I got a catalog today from www.winecountrygiftbaskets.com. Not much in meat and cheese but lots of nice looking baskets with wine and chocolates. Sure did interest me. Not buying from this yr but would love for someone to send me a gift from them.



I found the catalog interesting too.  But then I found they also sell baskets through Amazon, and a few entries with reviews had more than one person report about the bad customer service.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 30, 2006)

Amy said:
			
		

> I found the catalog interesting too.  But then I found they also sell baskets through Amazon, and a few entries with reviews had more than one person report about the bad customer service.




Too bad they have poor customer service.  Their catalog was very nice and I would be tempted to buy based on their catalog.


----------

